# charter special problem



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Gday 
I've got a charter special that is very hard to wind compared to how it was when I bought it. Its been used 3 times and it's got no corrosion or line tangled on the spool. I've pulled it apart and serviced it. Still tight. But what has me stuffed is I tied the line off and I pumped and wound for about 5 minutes and it started to free up. So I thought it was fixed. Wrong. I picked it up a few hours later and it was tight again. WTF! ? 
Does anyone know what is wrong with it?
Phil


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like graphite spool rub or washer binding
It may mean a full rebuild
http://www.pierfishing.com/resources/in ... al_rebuild

Could not find any other common faults with the reel but the WWWW supplied may be the answer


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

If it needs a full rebuild I'm throwing it in the bin. Any reel that is less than 2 years old and been used 3 times doesn't deserve a place in my collection. Hell I bought a second hand 7000 ambassador that I used for 10 years until the worm drive in the level wind wore out. And it was used nearly every weekend. If it is stuffed this quick I'll buy a new abu, and get rid of the shimano.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Should come with a 10 year warranty from Shimano mate. They're located in the shire. Give them a call but you might have to send it to their service dept.

Marty


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

I wouldn't give up on shimano (or any other major company for that matter) just because if one bad reel. A company didn't get that successful by building rubbish.


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

My brother has been using his Charter Special for over 10yrs, its what inspired me to get mine which gets used a LOT off my yak for about a yr now. Return it to Shimano mate. I'll be shocked if they dont fix it (or replace it)


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hopefully this might shed some light on your problem:

http://alantani.com/index.php?PHPSESSID ... topic=12.0


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

The other thing the tighter the drag the harder to wind. Nothing I've read has that problem.


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Fishinfreak its not the first shimano I've owned that has gotten a problem with hardly any use. I had one that had a bearing collapse when I first spooled it up. I got it back to the tackle shop and got a full refund within 2 hours of purchase. And don't get me started on other brands. (Okuma no warranty claim I've made was honored from 4 claims) 
And kraley, I payed money for 'quality gear' if I don't get the quality I expected do I not have the right to be pissed off about it? I have had good stuff from shimano ie TTS 50TW on a stand up 24Kg bent butt TCURVE game rod awesome outfit I got a 120kg Blue Marlin in 15 minutes, fantastic gear. Phil


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

kraley said:


> fishnfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't give up on shimano (or any other major company for that matter) just because if one bad reel. A company didn't get that successful by building rubbish.
> ...


LOL



soloyakka85 said:


> Fishinfreak its not the first shimano I've owned that has gotten a problem with hardly any use. I had one that had a bearing collapse when I first spooled it up. I got it back to the tackle shop and got a full refund within 2 hours of purchase. And don't get me started on other brands. (Okuma no warranty claim I've made was honored from 4 claims)
> And kraley, I payed money for 'quality gear' if I don't get the quality I expected do I not have the right to be pissed off about it? I have had good stuff from shimano ie TTS 50TW on a stand up 24Kg bent butt TCURVE game rod awesome outfit I got a 120kg Blue Marlin in 15 minutes, fantastic gear. Phil


You have absolutely every right to be pissed off, your time is as precious as everybody's. But I would suggest you take your reel to either your local tackle store or contact shimano directly and give them the opportunity to rectify the problem, rather than run down a very reputable product from a popular company over a public forum. They don't call them a charter special for no reason, these reels are made for numpties and are as tough as nails and have been on the market for many years. I really wouldn't think, your particular reel will have anything unfixable.

You sound pretty unlucky though. I have been fishing for a lot of years and never had so many issues with reels as what you listed above. And I am very hard on my gear and slack with my maintenance....


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Kev I can only put up what's happened, Call a spade a spade as it were. I have alot of gear of alot of different brands I have no brand loyalty only experience in what's good what's not. I didn't start this thread to knock a brand, just MY reel. Its been used 3 times and now it's got to be fixed. that is not a good reel no matter how you look at it!
If anyone wants to have a winge about my displeasure and rant, how would they feel if they buy gear only for it to need fixing after a short period I have had rods break 6" from the tip casting lures or spooling up a reel only for bearings to collapse, or how about fighting a fish and for the main shaft to bend? 
You guys must be right I'm a defective gear magnet.


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Eric have you caught a marlin from an experienced game boat? It doesn't sound like it. That fish was fought at strike (8kg) the whole fight and that reel is also 20 years old( a SHIMANO triton trolling series) and hasn't missed a beat. That is reliable. Also that is angling, not skull dragging. Experienced skipper plus a bit of passable rod work. You want to get it to the boat asap for best recovery and release. Btw that was on my uncles boat and that was a slow fish. 5-15 min average for marlin upto about 150kg. And not unusual on the better tournament skippered boats. And over a hundred trophies won on his. One exceptional catch was an estimated 350plus kg blue in 5 minutes with the fish thrashing on the surface they turn around drive to the fish and a few pics and unhooked. that is capitalizing on a fishes mistake not skull dragging. 
My charter special is loaded with 20lb and biggest fish was a morwong about 2kg. And most fish were jackets and flatties. Is that abuse? I think not. 
Also Eric have you bought a new reel and have it go from smooth to grinding in the time it takes to put line on it? I have. is that not defective?


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

How did this go from asking for a bit of trouble shooting to me getting told to sell a reel for $20? Oh that's right: first not to give up on a brand because they make good gear, then that there is a conspiracy against me when I tell everyone of my bad experiences with some new gear then criticised for a fast capture of a nice fish and accused of skull dragging when you have shown you have no idea of the fight or how long it should take to land a marlin with a skipper that knows what he's doing, as judged by your comments "that would suggest you are skulldragging the poor bastards" and "that goes along way to telling me about why you think you keep getting sold defective gear. " I fish to the line class in use. Which is what is recommended by the manufacturer for the rod/reel. What's wrong with that? 
I asked the question so I could fix it myself not pay for someone else to do it. 
BTW I said if it needs a full rebuild I'll throw it away. If it does you can have it no charge just come and get it. Now I have to take it to someone to find out what's wrong with it.
Thanks for the help on a diagnosis to stealthfisha and simond11. Thumbs up fellas, pity I've got a different problem than what was shown in the links. 
Phil


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

That's a shame mate I've never had any problem with any of my shimano gear, I even had a charter special as well and got quite a few rays on it and it was still working fine when I sold it (didn't use it)
I've had a shimano stradic for 4 years been fished with twice a week since then and gotten probably over a thousand fish and a hundred salmon and still going strong beside a bit of a sticky drag which i think is my fault for putting the washers in the wrong way.
I've also got a shimano stradic 5000, Trinidad 20 dc and a 1000 symetre never had a problem with any of them and I did belt them around all the time but i always did service them.

All i can say with your problem is ring up shimano and see if they will fix it for free or replace it.


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

I've never had a warranty claim accepted, anti reverse not working on a pflueger, bent shaft in an okuma and anti reverse in a sustain. Put simply I don't trust anyone when it comes to warranty claims. Hence trying to get a diagnosis so I could have a go myself. All the above reels I had to pay for the repair because the manufacturer refused warranty. That's not including the rods. 
Is it any wonder I'm reluctant?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe try lawn bowls....


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Wouldn't have that problem with an alvey.


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't used it in my yak only in a boat as I don't fish heavier than 10lb out of my old solo, Poor primary stability makes me too nervous to fish any heavier. 
I'll call shimano and see what they say. Hopefully it will be covered by warranty 
Phil


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

soloyakka85 said:


> I haven't used it in my yak only in a boat as I don't fish heavier than 10lb out of my old solo, Poor primary stability makes me too nervous to fish any heavier.
> I'll call shimano and see what they say. Hopefully it will be covered by warranty
> Phil


That's an excellent idea. Keep us updated with your progress


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Update.
shimano replaced part of the drag. Problem was inside from the little turn dial that adjusts the drag pressure that had broken. The reel feels like it should again. Finally had a warranty claim put through, thanks to the blokes at shimano I've now got a reel that works like it should. Now to use it...
Phil


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

soloyakka85 said:


> I've never had a warranty claim accepted, anti reverse not working on a pflueger, bent shaft in an okuma and anti reverse in a sustain. Put simply I don't trust anyone when it comes to warranty claims. Hence trying to get a diagnosis so I could have a go myself. All the above reels I had to pay for the repair because the manufacturer refused warranty. That's not including the rods.
> Is it any wonder I'm reluctant?


How much for the no working sustain and what model?


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Free if you can find it on the bottom of burrenjuck near Carrolls creek attached to see broken lox yoshi that snapped at the butt inside the rod holder after I had a hit before I could grab it. How's that nick? 
Lesson learned never have a split grip rod in steel rod holder.
I told you not to get me started on rods. 
Phil


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

Buy a saltist...problem solved...lol


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Saltist 40H overhead - I have one and its awesome!!


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

How much are the saltists? I've got a custom built 15kg stroker that a saltist would look good on.


----------

